# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Wie heeft vragen voor een ledeninterview met zorgverzekeraars?

## Janneke

Ik zou graag een artikel maken voor het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum over zorgverzekeraars, met vragen van de forumleden. Dat houdt in dat wij met z'n allen vragen verzinnen voor de grote zorgverzekeraars in Nederland. Ik stuur deze dan naar bv 10 zorgverzekeraars. De antwoorden verwerk ik in een artikel per zorgverzekeraar. 

Laten we met z'n allen vragen verzinnen die we aan de zorgverzekeraars kunnen stellen. Ik kan niet alle vragen opnemen, maar zal een selectie maken.

Dus...welke vragen zou jij stellen aan een zorgverzekeraar?

----------


## Marleen

Leuk initiatief!  :Smile: 

Mijn vragen:

- Waarin onderscheiden jullie je t.o.v. andere zorgverzekeraars?

- Stel ik heb een vraag over een declaratie, hoe kan ik dan het beste contact met jullie opnemen?


Ik ben heel erg benieuwd of ze zullen meewerken!!!

----------


## Lisette Timmermans

Wat doen jullie om gezondheid te bevorderen in plaats van ziekte te bestrijden

Waar liggen de kernpunten?

----------


## peteroomens

Hallo Janneke,
Als voormalig voorzitter van een paramedische beroepsgroep heb ik een aantal jaren de zorgverzekeraars in 'portefeuille' gehad. Ik wens je succes. Belangrijk is de juiste persoon aan te schrijven en hiervan een Excel bestand bij te houden. Er wordt regelmatig van functie gewisseld.

Vragen:
m.b.t. medicijnen: hoe denkt men over het preferentiebeleid van merkloze medicijnen, zoals veel apothekers dit hanteren?

overig:
1. wat vindt men van fora, zoals dit?
2. hebben zorgverzekeraars suggesties hoe fora beter kunnen bijdragen aan de informatiestroom naar met name patiënten?
3. willen zorgverzekeraars gezamenlijk een niet-commerciële column binnen dit forum hebben?


Succes, Peter

----------


## Balto

Chronische patienten worden dubbel gepakt. Kan hier niets aan gedaan worden. Hiermede bedoel ik dat ik als WAOer al een loonderving heb moeten ondergaan. Nu moet ik omdat ik veel medicatie moet gebruiken mijn eigen risico wat ongekend hoog is reeds de eerste maand van het nieuwe jaar verbruiken. Verder is niet alle medicatie niet meer vergoed.

----------


## Janneke

Hoi Peter,

Hele goeie vragen! Vooral vraag 3 zou natuurlijk erg interessant kunnen zijn. Misschien moeten we dat maar eens proberen.

Op zich denk ik dat we gewoon bij de PR afdeling moeten zijn en dat zij het intern verder afhandelen?

----------


## witkop

Ik snap dit niet,mijn verzkering heeft bijvoorbeeld geen preferentie voor medicijnen
Zij vergoeden alles wat word voorgeschreven,bij mij is het juist de apotheek die dwars ligt
Echt,alle medicijnen vergoeden ze,dus ik sta regelmatig ruzie te maken mt de apotheek,die komen dan elke keer met iets anders,dan bel ik de verzekering,en nee,u bent zodanig verzkerd dat u altijd de medicijnen vergoed krijgt,u hoeft niet merkloos te nemen

----------


## Marleen

> 3. willen zorgverzekeraars gezamenlijk een niet-commerciële column binnen dit forum hebben?


Leuk idee!

----------


## Maureen57

Vragen:

- Waarom is er een lijst opgesteld van chronische klachten zonder de zorgverlener te kennen?
De lijst is niet volledig 
- Waarom is er geen seniority voor zorgverleners?
Een therapeut die net afgestudeerd is verdient hetzelfde als een therapeut die al 25 jaar werkt.
In het bedrijfsleven krijgt men ieder jaar iets bij, 
- Waarom krijgt de zorgverlener die in het kwaliteitsregister staat niets extras bij?
Alle cursussen, bijscholingen, etc, komen immers ten goede v/d client/patient
- Waarom bestaat er geen kwaliteitsregister voor zorgverzekeraars?
Ik stel voor dat er een commissie komt gevormd door zorgverleners en verzekerden, die de zorgverzekeraars kan beoordelen.
- Waarom stellen de zorgverzekeraars zoveel eisen a/d zorgverleners, terwijl de zorgverzekeraar zelf niet aan de eigen norm voldoet?
-Waarom krijgt niet iedere zorgverlener een eigen accountmanager bij de zorgverzekeraar?
Dan gaat de communicatie makkelijker.
- Waarom geeft de zorgverzekeraar geen openheid van zaken over de echte inkomsten en de echte uitgaven?
Inkomsten (premies betaald door burgers +subsidie v/d overheid) <>Uitgaven( echte zorguitgaven+salarissen en bonussen van 
medewerkers, bestuurders, directeuren)
- Waarom legt de zorgverzekeraar de bezuiniging die ze wil doorvoeren volledig bij de zorgverleners?
Ik heb nooit gehoord dat bezuinigd word op de salarissen/bonussen van directeuren, bestuurders van zorgverzekeraars
- Waarom laat de zorgverzekeraar de winst die gemaakt is over de rug v/d burgers, niet terugvloeien n/d burgers?
Elke zorgverzekeraar heeft winst gemaakt. Achmea had zelf een winst van 712 miljoen(rapport van J. Taco)
- Waarom worden de verzekeringen uitgekleedt terwijl er zoveel winst word gemaakt door zorgverzekeraars?
- Waarom is de zorgverzekeraar geen nonprofit instelling?

----------


## Benzo Forbidden

Kan men bepaalde medicatie zoals Bezo's gewoon laten verbieden gezien deze zware ontwennigsverschijnselen veroorzaken en dus de gemeenschap veel geld kosten

----------


## meneereddie

Als je in een supermarkt werkt, krijg je gemiddeld 15% korting op de door jou gekochte producten. Als je bij een benzinepomp werkt, ook.
Als je in een andere winkel of bedrijf werkt, kun je daar ook voordeel uit halen.
Er is een collectiviteitsverzekering voor iedereen, niet specifiek voor de zorgsector.
Ik werk in de zorgsector, en zou ook graag 20% korting ontvangen op mijn maandelijkse premie.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Achterop de specificaties die je ontvangt als je een rekening moet betalen voor de aangeschafte medicatie, staan geen namen van de aangeschafte producten. (DSW) Daar kan een verzekeraar van alles voor verklaren en berekenen.
Dit duidt op eenzijdig handelen. Ik vind dat niet netjes, wat vindt zij ervan?

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Verzekeraars moeten apothekers er op wijzen dat ze de door de (huis)arts voorgeschreven medicatie moeten verstrekken, en geen goedkopere versie van die medicatie, al dan niet met een andere naam.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Er is heel veel onbegrip omtrent de maandelijkse zorgpremie, en de daarbij komende eigen jaarlijkse bijdrage van 350 Euro. 
Verzekeraars leggen niet, of niet goed uit, waarom die bedragen er zijn, en waarom het ieder jaar duurder wordt.
Vaak geven zij de overheid de schuld van het niet goed uitleggen. Ieder persoon zou daarover een brief met gedetailleerde uitleg over moeten ontvangen.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wanneer je twee jaar niet bij de huisarts bent geweest, en alleen maar premie hebt betaald, krijg je dan een cadeautje, bijvoorbeeld een IPad / Fiets / TV / Fitnessapparaat / Homecinemaset / BluRay...etc...etc...?

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Groetjes,

----------


## witkop

> Kan men bepaalde medicatie zoals Bezo's gewoon laten verbieden gezien deze zware ontwennigsverschijnselen veroorzaken en dus de gemeenschap veel geld kosten


Benzo s worden al niet meer vergoed,dus eigenlijk verboden,je loopt achter
Er zijn mensen die echt benzos nodig heben trouwens,mijn halfzus maakt geen slaaphormoon aan,de moet ze levenslang slikken
Dus als je ze verbied,dan kan zij nooit meer slapen,hoelang houd een mens dat vol?
72 uur?
Met verbieden veroordeel je haar tot sterven

----------


## jetske

Waarom wordt de ziektekostenpremie en eigen bijdrage steeds duurder terwijl de zorgverzeraars heel veel winst maken. De zorgverzekeraars gaan steeds efficienter werken(.....eindelijk) dus de kosten gaan omlaag waardoor er vorig jaar heel veel winst is gemaakt door de verzekeraars. Waarom ziet de premiebetaler hier niets van terug??

Waarom maken verzekeraars geen goede deals met de farmaceutsche bedrijven waardoor we hier in Nederland vele malen meer betalen voor precies dezelfde medicijnen, dan in bijv. Spanje??

----------


## witkop

Wat ik me wel vaak afvraag is waarom de ene verzekering geen voorkeursbeleid voert met medicijnen,en de andere wel?

----------


## ishbel

> Benzo s worden al niet meer vergoed,dus eigenlijk verboden,je loopt achter
> Er zijn mensen die echt benzos nodig heben trouwens,mijn halfzus maakt geen slaaphormoon aan,de moet ze levenslang slikken
> Dus als je ze verbied,dan kan zij nooit meer slapen,hoelang houd een mens dat vol?
> 72 uur?
> Met verbieden veroordeel je haar tot sterven


Ter info: ook ik ben afhankelijk van benzo's. Echter deze worden wel degelijk vergoed door de verzekering MITS je er door de (huis)arts een B2 recept van laat maken. Dat is een recept voor chronisch gebruik!

Daarop voortbordurend zou ik wel eens het volgende willen weten van de verzekeraar.
Ik gebruik al járen benzo's. Toen het nog "gewoon" vergoed werd, koste een doosje van 30 tabletten 0,79. Afgeschaft vanwege het verslavende effect, kosten voor precies hetzelfde doosje (zelfde merk, zelfde hoeveelheid) plotseling 8,90! Nu ik een B2 recept heb, kost hetzelfde medicijn iets van 5,95. Dit gaat wel af van het ER. Waar komt dat prijsverschil nou vandaan?????

Wat is het verschil van een gnathologische behandeling in het ziekenhuis en bij een gespecialiseerde tandarts? In het ziekenhuis krijg ik een volledige vergoeding (die gemakkelijk 3x zo duur is) maar bij de tandarts moet ik het merendeel van de rekening zelf betalen. Een spalk via het ziekenhuis kost zo maar 1200-1500, bij de tandarts 400-500. Waarom dan niet stimuleren dat mensen met gnathologische klachten naar een gespecialiseerde tandarts gaan voor dezelfde behandeling maar een forse kostenbesparing opleveren.

En ik zou ook graag een collectiviteitsregeling willen zien buiten de werkgever om. Ik heb jaren gewerkt in de zorg en heb een verzekering vanuit de zorg die op zich ruim vergoed. Maar wegens ontslag, kan ik nu geen gebruik meer maken van die collectiviteitsregeling. Zou er geen groep ex-werknemers zorg gemaakt kunnen worden die toch korting krijgen?

----------


## witkop

Klopt,zij krijg ze ook vergoed,en ze vallen zelfs niet eens onder het eigen risico bij haar

----------


## Maureen57

Isbel,

Ik heb patienten die vroeger ook in de zorg gewerkt hebben en nu gepensioneerd zijn, maar nog steeds bij het IZZ verzekerd zijn.
Misschien kun je nagaan al je dat ook kan. Ik ben therapeut en ben zelf via FNV zorg verzekerd. Meld je aan bij de FNV zorg en word lid, dan kun je via het FNV een goede verzekering kijgen voor weinig geld, Succes

----------


## herniaatje

Hallo Janneke

Zou graag van zorgverzekeraar (DSW) willen zien wat er werkelijk gedeclareerd is door bijv. mijn apotheek en zoals iemand anders al schreef....Ook zou ik graag zien dat als mij apotheek (waarmee ik al wel zelf gebeld heb) een factuur indient bij de zorgverzekeraar deze dan ook gelijk bij mij van mijn eigen risico zal worden afgeschreven (na incasso) want nu krijg ik soms ineens een grote rekening die ik dan misschien niet kan betalen. Er bestaat dan wel een mogelijkheid om een betalingstermijn af te spreken maar ik vind nl. dat ze genoeg winst maken (wat vroeger natuurlijk helemaal niet de bedoeling was van een zorgmaatschappij)om ervoor te zorgen dat als zij een declaratie krijgen (in dit geval van de apotheek) deze gelijk doorberekenen aan mij en niet alle declaraties gaan opsparen. Heb zelf hierover al contact gehad met DSW, zij vertelden mij dat ze niet elke maand een declaratie zouden krijgen van bijv de apotheek. Ik heb de apotheek hierover gebeld en die vertelden mij dat ze aan het eind van elke maand een factuur inleveren bij de zorgverzekeraars en dat het dan toch echt aan de zorgverzekeraars zou liggen en niet aan de apotheek. ik weet niet of je hier wat aan hebt maar ik dacht....ach.....ik zou dat toch wel graag willen weten waarom ze dit zo doen. Bij DSW kan je sinds dit jaar trouwens wel een inleg doen van ik meen 30 euro per maand en dan het volgende jaar in april gaan ze dan kijken wat je werkelijk verbruikt zou hebben van je eigen risico, het teveel zouden ze dan terug storten. Ik heb ze daarover gebeld en gezegd, dat ik niet ook nog eens even 30,00 extra per maand heb om in te leggen en dan zeker ook niet nog eens dat ik het verschil in april in het daarop volgende jaar terug zou kunnen krijgen. Ik weet van mezelf dat ik sowieso altijd mijn eigen risico kwijt ben ivm de medicijnen die ik moet gebruiken.

Gr. herniaatje

----------


## ishbel

> Isbel,
> 
> Ik heb patienten die vroeger ook in de zorg gewerkt hebben en nu gepensioneerd zijn, maar nog steeds bij het IZZ verzekerd zijn.
> Misschien kun je nagaan al je dat ook kan. Ik ben therapeut en ben zelf via FNV zorg verzekerd. Meld je aan bij de FNV zorg en word lid, dan kun je via het FNV een goede verzekering kijgen voor weinig geld, Succes


Ik ben inderdaad verzekerd bij IZZ en ook bij de FNV maar er is niets te regelen  :Frown: 

Verder heb ik nóg een vraag voor de verzekeraar: vorig jaar werden de kosten voor een vrijgevestigde BIG geregistreerde fysiotherapeut gewoon vergoed tot het maximum per behandeling. De 2 ingediende declaraties tot nu toe van dit jaar echter (nog) niet. Er blijkt opeens verwarring te zijn over de omschrijving. Nu gaat de afdeling declaraties zich er opnieuw over buigen. Het schijnt zo te zijn dat Jantje het goedkeurt maar Pietje niet. Is het nou niet mogelijk om een vast persoon te koppelen aan verzekerden? Ik ben 2 maanden via de mail en een proefdeclaratie bezig geweest om die kosten te laten vergoeden en nu kan ik weer overnieuw beginnen. Het is een chronische aandoening die in de lijst voorkomt. Waarom zó moeilijk doen als ik aan alle voorwaarden voldoe? Kreeg ook wel te horen dat ik alles keurig had gedaan volgens het boekje maar dat iemand dáár bepaald ja/nee. Onbegrijpelijk en frustrerend. Zonder deze tegemoetkoming kan ik deze therapie niet volgen en worden mijn klachten weer erger.

----------


## Janneke

Een aantal erg interessante vragen. Ik ga een lijstje maken!

----------


## meneereddie

> Een aantal erg interessante vragen. Ik ga een lijstje maken!


Nou, je hebt wat te doen... :Big Grin:

----------


## witkop

Bij mijn verzekering kan ik inloggen,en zie ik elke nota die ingediend is

Wat mij hieraan opvalt is dat er nooit controlle is
Ik zag zelfs nota s van een onbekende fysiotherapeute die ingediend en betaald waren

----------


## Janneke

Ik heb een schifting gemaakt in de vragen. Morgen sturen we ze op!

----------


## meneereddie

Hoi Janneke,

Mogen wij na het interview ook de vragen lezen?

----------


## Janneke

De vragen zijn gestuurd naar:

- CZ

- Menzis

- VGZ

- Zilveren Kruis

- Agis

- DSW


Dit zijn de vragen die ze hebben ontvangen:

Marleen:

- Waarin onderscheiden jullie je t.o.v. andere zorgverzekeraars?

- Stel ik heb een vraag over een declaratie, hoe kan ik dan het beste contact met jullie opnemen?


Lisette Timmermans:

- Wat doen jullie om gezondheid te bevorderen in plaats van ziekte te bestrijden?


peteroomens:

- Hoe denken jullie over het preferentiebeleid van merkloze medicijnen, zoals veel apothekers hanteren?

- Wat vinden jullie van internetfora waar over zorg wordt gepraat?

- Hebben jullie suggesties hoe fora beter kunnen bijdragen aan de informatiestroom naar met name patiënten?


Maureen57:

- Waarom krijgt niet iedere zorgverlener een eigen accountmanager bij de zorgverzekeraar? Dan gaat de communicatie toch makkelijker?

- Waarom legt de zorgverzekeraar de bezuiniging die ze wil doorvoeren volledig bij de zorgverleners? Ik heb nooit gehoord dat bezuinigd wordt op de salarissen/bonussen van directeuren, bestuurders van zorgverzekeraars.

- Waarom is de zorgverzekeraar geen nonprofit instelling?


Meneereddie:

- Wanneer je twee jaar niet bij de huisarts bent geweest, en alleen maar premie hebt betaald, krijg je dan een cadeautje, bijvoorbeeld een IPad / Fiets / TV / Fitnessapparaat / Homecinemaset / BluRay...etc...etc...?


Jetske:

- De zorgverzekeraars gaan steeds efficienter werken, dus de kosten gaan omlaag, waardoor er vorig jaar heel veel winst is gemaakt door de verzekeraars. Waarom ziet de premiebetaler hier niets van terug?


witkop:

- Waarom voert de ene verzekeraar geen voorkeursbeleid met medicijnen, en de andere wel?


ishbel:

- Wat is het verschil van een gnathologische behandeling in het ziekenhuis en bij een gespecialiseerde tandarts? In het ziekenhuis krijg ik een volledige vergoeding (die gemakkelijk 3x zo duur is) maar bij de tandarts moet ik het merendeel van de rekening zelf betalen.



Nu is het afwachten!  :Smile:

----------


## witkop

Oooww hihi,mijn verzekeraar staat er niet bij
Ook logisch,want ja,iedereen die zich echt er in heeft verdiept en zich daar heeft verzekerd is tevreden

----------


## Willem0911

Eeen beetje laat wellicht,
maar ik denk dat PR afdelingen niet over beleid gaan en slechts de taak hebben 'gedrag' uit te leggen c.q. goed te praten.
Met andere woorden: praat met de verantwoordelijken, de directie.

Sukses

----------

